# invisible vnode cap?



## chrcol (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi

I got server(s) hitting a vnode limit below want.freevnodes and min.vnodes settings.

from systat:


```
500000 desvn
331557 numvn
580 frevn
```

here are the  sysctl's


```
# sysctl -a | grep vnodes   
kern.maxvnodes: 500000
kern.minvnodes: 400000
vfs.freevnodes: 596
vfs.wantfreevnodes: 400000
vfs.numvnodes: 332709
```

Thoughts?

OS is FreeBSD 8.2 STABLE 64bit, tons of RAM 18 GB, all drives are UFS.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you sure it's vnodes, not inodes?


----------



## chrcol (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes. An update as well. I increased kern.maxfiles from 384000 to 768000, doubled the same value for perproc from 262144 to 524288. Now the current vnodes is going up about 30/sec, currently approaching 400k..

Interestingly though  the vnode usage is keeping pace so the free vnodes is going up extremely slowly.

But seems I found what was causing the limit.

It is now:


```
500000 desvn
394526 numvn
5706 frevn
```


----------

